# Duda sobre el mosfet j49 - k134



## electrico01 (Mar 19, 2007)

tengo un problema con la planta amplificadora marca Bohem. En la parte amplificadora de potencia utiliza el juego de mosfet j49 - k134. una de las salidas me esta amplificando un ruido. No tengo idea de como probar si el mosfet me esta ocacionando ese ruido. quisiera saber cual seria la solución más idonea para reparalo....


de todas manera para los amantes de estos mosfet ya que son un poco dificiles de conseguir ya que estube investigando cuales serian los que podrian sustituirlo enetre ellos estan:
2SK133 - 2sk134 - 2sk135 y el complementario 2sj48 - 2sj49 - 2s50. recuerde que esto van a ser utilizados deacuerdo a las necesidades y los parametros que se manejan....

hay otros como IRF220, IRFIRF222, IRF223, en el case style TO-204AA y los IRF620, IRF621, IRF622, IRF623 y el MTP7N18 en el case style TO-220AB


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 19, 2007)

hola pues es muy posible que este oscilando y si no es asi deberias ber la parte de preamplificación del aparatejo saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 20, 2007)

Hola gastón, en principio, los transistores están correctos. 

Lo que está ocurriendo es que seguramente has diseñado el circuito y te están oscilando alguna parte del circuito. Eso me ocurrio con unas etapas de fabricación propia. Los transistores debían estar ubicados muy cerca de los drivers, si se alejaban con cable se oían como unos acoples de alta frecuencia.

Lo mismo me sucedió cuando sustituí los j50 y los k 135 por j152 y k1058, que difieren en el encapsulado.

El tema es un poco delicado, ya que esas oscilaciones son practicamente imposibles de eliminar, salvo que ubiques los drivers muy cerca del transistor final.


----------



## electrico01 (Mar 30, 2007)

saludos a todos los colegas ..... encontre la falla de la planta el mosfet k134 se encontró dañado por culminacion de su vida util....... el que logre conseguir en la electronica por su remplazo fue el IRFP250 el detalle es que su modelo viene dado por TO - 247 y el modelo de que debí conseguir es el TO - 204AA pero le hice la adaptación y esta bien..... no hay problema.... recuedes colegas que a la hora de realizar una adaptación hay que estar pendiente de las necesidades del equipo


----------

